# aroma haven  sale



## honor435 (Mar 22, 2009)

they have discontinued scents for 4$ for 4 oz, thought that was reasonable. Im going to buy marijuana fragrance,( not on sale) and honeydew melon, cucumber/ivy, juniper breeze,love spell, 7th heaven, bonsai, country spice.


----------



## chlobue (Mar 22, 2009)

Can you post the link to their sale fragrance oils? I can't seem to find them

TIA

chris


----------



## honor435 (Mar 22, 2009)

chlobue said:
			
		

> Can you post the link to their sale fragrance oils? I can't seem to find them
> 
> TIA
> 
> chris


www.rusticescentuals.com
 then click on frag oils, then on clearance rack


----------



## chlobue (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks!!

chris


----------



## Stepherz (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm, that link didn't work for me...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2009)

The link should work now.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, they have a lot of great scents on clearnce. Now would be a great time to stock up.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just ordered from them love their fragrances. Their dupes are dead on!


----------



## Pug Mom (Mar 26, 2009)

Are all of those soap safe?  I can't tell...  It will say bath/body safe, but they say how nice it is in a candle...


----------



## honor435 (Mar 26, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> Are all of those soap safe?  I can't tell...  It will say bath/body safe, but they say how nice it is in a candle...



it says not safe or tested if its not.


----------

